# Hub Question



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm looking to build a single speed / fixed gear wheelset. I know I'll be using Velocity Deep V rims. The question is which hubs to use. Right now I have some blue rims and I'd like to get blue hubs (I'll use silver spokes and nipples ... on a chrome frame). So far, I've found three options:

1. Novatech
2. Formula
3. Phil Wood

The first two options are both about $100 for the set. The Phil Wood hubs are incredibly expensive. So here are my questions. First, are the Phil Wood hubs worth that much more (about five times)? Why or why not? Second, which hubs are better -- Novatech or Formula? Why? And last, are there any other hubs I should be looking at? They should be blue, 32 holes, and the rear should be a flip-flop (fixed on one side, free wheel on the other).

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.

Brian


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

If you search the board you'll find tons of info on any of the available hubs, they've all been discussed before in extreme depth.

- Is Phil Wood worth it?
To some yes, to others no. Do you have carbon Record on your road bike or Shimano 105? 

-Formula v. Novatech
I think Novatech are the same as Nashbar which is the same as Dimension. I'd say go with the budget hub standard, the Formula. The few Novatech hubs I've seen with didn't have fantastic threads. Formula hubs are the most recommended budget hub and can put up with a ton of abuse as evidenced by their popularity with the street fix crowd.

If you are riding on the street and would consider either silver or black hubs.. Miche, Dia-Compe, or even Surly are worth a look.


----------



## ProsperityRed (Aug 21, 2007)

the phil hubs will be much nicer but the blue anodized ones are not worth the gigantic pricetag over the silver or black ones IMO

plenty of people use formula hubs, I have some on a backup wheelset and they dont have any serious problems and the price is right - i dont know anything about novatech hubs except that I see a lot of them for sale on ebay


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Side thought - 

If you are working with Velocity rims and they are blue, that means they are painted, right? If that's the case, a painted hub would be consistent.

Only to say, maybe pick whatever you want and pick up a can of enamel at the Home Depot.

IMO, the Kings are great, but it's a status purchase. The Formulas will make your bike roll, too.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I use formula hubs on my fixed gear wheelset and I've ridden them through snow ice and rain and mud and gravel for about 2 yrs now...

Not a squeak, overhaul, or noise has ever come up.
________
SUBARU TECNICA INTERNATIONAL HISTORY


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Just an aside, you could get a set of IRO wheels, or just the hubs. The hubs are rebranded Formulas, and their home-brand rims are Velocitys without stickers. I don't own the wheels yet (waiting for him to build some with the gold rims he just received), but have done some research on here.


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the responses. I love this board.

First, a little about the bike. My goal is to build up a classic track bike with some color and personality. I'm considering a few frames, but I can say the frame will either be chrome / silver or white. I like the idea of having blue and silver wheels to give the bike some flavor. I'm undecided on the cranks and chain ... I can go blue or silver. Any thoughts? The plan is to have classic silver bars with blue tape.

It seems like my best easy options are the Formula hubs or the Phil Wood hubs depending on how much I want to spend. That's something I need to think about.

I've also contacted CyclArt about the possibility of painting hubs. I'm curious to see what their response it. If they can do it, the color would be a perfect match and I would be able to choose any hub I wanted. In other words, I could go with something like a Paul hub for a combination of excellent quality and value. Of course if the paint is expensive, then I'd be better off to go with the Phil Wood hubs and just be done with it.

I'm also considering silver hubs, as much as I'd rather not. There are so many more choices.

Thanks again for all the ideas and insight. I may not have made a decision, but I have a much better feel for my choices.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

have you seen the 'spangled' deep Vs? pretty hot IMO, and would go with either silver or black hub


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I think you will get tired of the blue rim/blue hub combo pretty quickly. And they would be difficult to sell down the line. If I were you, I'd get silver Formula hubs and bling your bike up some other way than colored hubs. Maybe a blue headset instead. 

Phil Wood hubs by themselves are plenty bling.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Phil does white powdercoated hubs. .
Phil wood hubs are built to last, I have a pair of phil hubs from 1979 that still look new and work like new.


----------



## markie (Jan 4, 2005)

If you are that serious and willing to spend the kinda money cycleart will be......

Personally I would go with the Phil hubs. If you are crazy and don't like 'em, they make most all their money back second hand.


----------



## ndclaydon (Jun 17, 2008)

*novatech hub*

speaking of hubs. does anybody know where i might find a website or whole saler of novatech hubs either on the net or in australia?

also does anybody know any other brands other than really expensive ones who sell coloured flip flop hubs.

cheers


----------

